

Let's build a browser engine, part 7: Intro to Painting - mbrubeck
http://limpet.net/mbrubeck/2014/11/05/toy-layout-engine-7-painting.html

======
bhhaskin
Thank you for making these. It is a neat way to see what goes on behind the
scenes.

~~~
mbrubeck
You're welcome! :D

------
amelius
Nice work. Very well explained.

However, the main difficulty of building a browser engine is (IMHO) the fact
that it should update the display _incrementally_ whenever a change in the
DOM-tree or the CSS occurs. That is, an update should cause a minimal (or
close-to-minimal) number of (paint) operations to be performed. I'm looking
forward to the discussion of this topic :)

~~~
mbrubeck
I doubt that I'll manage to implement incremental layout or display-list
invalidation in robinson. If you're curious about how it works other browsers,
though, check out
[http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/internals/howbrowsers...](http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/internals/howbrowserswork/#Global_and_incremental_layout)

~~~
bjz_
Perhaps you could add a footnote at the end regarding this?

~~~
mbrubeck
I think I'll discuss some "advanced topics" like this in a separate post near
the end of the series.

